# Black capped lory chicks



## lienluu (Aug 8, 2006)

During the heatwave last week, I had to bring these eggs inside because they would have broiled outside. I put dud eggs under the parents but they didn't fall for it and quit sitting so now I have to handfeed from day one. 

These are the first two (one more egg). They are one day and two days old.












And this is mom and dad:


----------



## Heather (Aug 8, 2006)

Awww, what wee fuzzies!  So cute....beautiful mom and dad!


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 8, 2006)

I'd be so scared of taking care of them. I'd mess something up.

However, Lien's a pro, so these chicks will grow up nice and healthy!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are so awesome!

Lien, you are soooo :evil: 

Jon
________
NEW JERSEY MEDICAL MARIJUANA


----------



## lienluu (Aug 8, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Those are so awesome!
> 
> Lien, you are soooo :evil:
> 
> Jon




Yup, they're both yours.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2006)

so fuzzy!


----------



## DavidM (Aug 8, 2006)

I love the Brush-tongue Parrots, they are beautiful.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice Lien...I love baby pics

Do you feed your Lories nectar?


----------



## lienluu (Aug 9, 2006)

Gideon said:


> Very nice Lien...I love baby pics
> 
> Do you feed your Lories nectar?



Yes, the adults are on a commercially made nectar mix (Lory Life). The chicks get half handfeeding formula (Roudy Bush #3) and half Lory Life nectar.


----------



## Tikva (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh wow Lien! Amazing pictures! We have been looking at birds more often when we find new pet stores lol. I know I know, buy from breeders!! BUT we enjoy looking more often and someday we will research them.
I agree, so completely scary to feed and care for them! I hope they do well and grow fast for you! I'd love to see more pictures!!!!
K


----------



## John M (Aug 11, 2006)

Your Lories are spectacular! Too bad that they figured out the egg switch. Good luck with those chicks. You must be *very* dedicated to them!:clap:


----------

